# Machinest tool chest



## Billh51 (Sep 2, 2017)

I was looking on Craig's List for a good deal on a tool chest because I had ran out of room on what I had available. After nothing was turning up, I decided to just make my own the way I wanted it. It is built from black ash which I had milled several years ago and waiting for a project.
 The drawers are built from poplar and lined with felt glued to removable panels. It is also on heavy duty castors so it can be moved around if needed. Now I need to find some side jobs so I can afford to put some more tooling in it. This is an expensive hobby. Lol


----------



## Dave Paine (Sep 2, 2017)

I like it.  I may need to make one for myself.  These days I also like to have wheels on small tools and tool chests.  So much easier when I need to move around.  I have more "stuff" than space.  LOL


----------



## Moderatemixed (Sep 2, 2017)

Nice job!  I have some 30 year old seasoned tiger maple acquired from an elderly gentleman. I have spent the last 2 years getting the tooling, so now onto the box!  Thanks for the motivation to get going.  Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 2, 2017)

Nice job. I'm still working on my Teak Chest, I've ordered necessary hardware form Gerstner, Corners, Hinges, etc. I'm still  puzzling how to locate/install the biscuits to hold the sides/top/back/bottom/shelf all together. The back panel land the front door are complete, all the pieces for the drawers are cut (except the bottoms, and the body is sanded.  Just a matter of continuing in the face of potential screw ups.


----------



## Dave Paine (Sep 2, 2017)

T Bredehoft said:


> Nice job. I'm still working on my Teak Chest, I've ordered necessary hardware form Gerstner, Corners, Hinges, etc. I'm still  puzzling how to locate/install the biscuits to hold the sides/top/back/bottom/shelf all together.



Do you have a picture or sketch so we have a better idea of the present design.  There are a lot of ways to join these components.  

Face grain to face grain or side grain does not normally need biscuits or dowels.

I prefer dowels rather than biscuits where I need to add these.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm joining face to end grain, I realize biscuits are limited, but better than nothing, and I'm not comfortable with my doweling skills. (I want 'blind'.)
No sketch, I have a "plan" but it isn't usable here. Imagine a 26" wide Kennedy box, four inch high book drawer, two 2" drawers on each side and three below. front door and lift top with shelf under it.  When it's further along, (less a pile of pieces) I'dd get some pix together.


----------



## f350ca (Sep 2, 2017)

Beautiful work on the chest. Its VERY satisfying to build a piece of furniture from lumber you milled.

Greg


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 2, 2017)

Beautiful box !!


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Sep 2, 2017)

There is certainly no substitute for the quality chest you built.  Very nice job too. 

I went totally commercial myself.  I needed a work bench in my "machine room" so I bought a Sam's Club bench with a couple matching rolling carts that go under it.  One is filled with cutting tools (the top two drawers are just ball mills and end mills).  One is filled with hand tools.  Then for the middle weight lathe I bought a tool box with a wood top.  Its to light really for a lathe, but with it setting on blocks inside the base, and pushed tight up against the wall its adequate.  The top drawer has tools for that lathe and all the rest have measuring tools.  The bottom is a sort of catchall including the casters that did not go on  the box.  For the big lathe I got one of those $99 (on sale) 4 drawer black tool carts from Harbor Freight.  The top is filled with tool holders, and the rest of the drawers are filled with tools and accessories for that lathe.  The bottom shelf holds big things like whichever chucks and face plates I am not currently using.  Its adequate, but I may take the cover off eventually.  

My stuff works, but I can have no sense of pride in any of it like you can with your shop built cart.  Again very nice job.  The only thing I might have done differently is to put a heavier top on it.  I can't speak for your casters as I can't really see them, but I hope they have a very heavy load rating, and are bolted through.  

P.S.  That's a might fine looking mill there.


----------



## Dave Paine (Sep 2, 2017)

T Bredehoft said:


> I'm joining face to end grain, I realize biscuits are limited, but better than nothing, and I'm not comfortable with my doweling skills. (I want 'blind'.)



I am working on a mount for a large decorative fan.  I am joining end grain to face grain.




It can be tricky to get both sets of holes aligned.  I use dowel pins.  I drilled the holes in the upside down "U" shape, then inserted the dowel centres, placed against the back board.  A light tap with a mallet transfer the centre of the first two holes.  Like transfer screws in machining.

This works for me.




A link if you are interested in trying this out.  Cheap, only $5.50 for a set of different size pairs for common dowel diameters.

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=44995&cat=1,180,42288


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 2, 2017)

My wood is .500 thick, I think i'll stick with biscuits. I do worry about someone 20 years down the road dropping it on a corner, though. Their loss, I won't be there.


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 2, 2017)

Billh51 said:


> View attachment 240918
> View attachment 240919
> View attachment 240920
> View attachment 240921
> ...


Nice work. Which is the expensive hobby, the woodworking to make it, or the machining ?


----------



## Billh51 (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks for the nice compliments on the tool chest everyone. I guess it's all about being in your shop creating something that keeps us motivated. I sure enjoy my time, weather I'm working with wood or metal, it's all fun.


----------



## wawoodman (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice job. I use dovetails, dominos, or biscuits, depending on my mood that day. But not dowels. Too damn finicky!


----------

